# Variation2 for Eloomanator Diagonal Knit Dishcloth



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

This is an untested pattern for those who would like to have another option on the Grandmother's Favorite Dishcloth, c2c style.
The dishcloth that inspired me is here, by Jana Trent: http://eloomanator.eloomanation.com/docs/Eloomanator_Diagonal_Knit_Dishcloth.pdf

Use cotton worsted weight yarn, such as Creme de la Creme and 5mm needles, or the yarn you love, with the needle size you usually use. Gauge is not particularly important.

SKP= slip one knitwise, knit one, pass slipped stitch over.

CO 4 stitches. Knit one row.
K2, yo, knit to the end.
Repeat this last row until there are 23 sts. on needle.

A: (R.S.) K2, yo, k9, yo, SKP, k10. (24sts)
B: (W.S.) K2, yo, k to the end. (this row always results in an odd number of stitches.)

C: K2, yo, k9, *yo, SKP. Repeat from * to the last 10sts, K10. (26sts)
D: this, and all alternate rows, or W.S. rows in the first half of dishcloth: K2, yo, Knit the the end.

Next: Repeat rows C and D until there are 39sts on your needle, increasing one (yo, SKP) repeat each R.S. row. There will be 8 repeats at this point.

Next: K2, yo, k9, (yo, SKP)x4, k2, (yo, SKP)x4, k10. (40sts)
Next: K2, yo, k to the end.

Repeat last 2 rows, increasing 2 stitches in the center every R.S. row, until there are 55sts. on your needle. Keep the 20 edge stitches the same until we are done with the center garter stitch square.

Beginning decrease half of dishcloth:

E: K1, K2tog, yo, K2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x4, K14, (yo, SKP)x4, k12. 
F: K1, K2tog, yo, K2tog, k to the end.
Repeat these two rows, decreasing the center stitches by 2 on every R.S. row, until there are none left.

G: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, *yo, SKP, repeat from * to last 12sts. K12.
H: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.
Repeat these 2 rows until there are no more SKPs. You have decreased 1 (yo, SKP) repeat every R.S. row.

I: K1, k2tog, yo, knit to the end.
Repeat this row until there are 5 sts. remaining.
K2, k2tog, k1.
BO.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much...can't wait to try it.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow! I love these...thanks!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Hmmm...24 with original, 24 with 1st variation, another 24 for 2nd variation. Keep this up and I'm going to have entertainment with the numbers. :sm23: 

Who needs a change of color? I may not have the skill to alter the layout of this one...but I can still work up the squares and have a fascinating blanket. :sm24:


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Hmmm...24 with original, 24 with 1st variation, another 24 for 2nd variation. Keep this up and I'm going to have entertainment with the numbers. :sm23:
> 
> Who needs a change of color? I may not have the skill to alter the layout of this one...but I can still work up the squares and have a fascinating blanket. :sm24:


I am looking forward to seeing that blanket. I'm not doing any more variations, so relax and enjoy


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## vovotitus (Sep 5, 2015)

thanks


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Can't wait to try this ????


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Quite pretty and like the idea of using this pattern for a blanket.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice looking washcloths. Thank you for sharing you variation.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice pattern for blanket squares. Thanks.


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

I love them. Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you for sharing, they look great!!! ???? Ros


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

So the family this year gets dishcloths for Christmas! Thanks for the link. Great looking dishcloths. Hope mine come out as well. Thanks much and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

kathycapp said:


> Quite pretty and like the idea of using this pattern for a blanket.


That is one of the reasons I "played" with this pattern. That is what I want to do as well, but I was never happy with the decrease section of my c2c dishcloths. Then I read the "tip" that Jana Trent included in her pattern. DON'T stretch the first stitch. That solved my problem. THANK YOU, JANA!!!!

You too, can change anything in the pattern you like. Do an original version to learn the principles of stitch movement in the design, and then PLAY.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Hmmm...24 with original, 24 with 1st variation, another 24 for 2nd variation. Keep this up and I'm going to have entertainment with the numbers. :sm23:
> 
> Who needs a change of color? I may not have the skill to alter the layout of this one...but I can still work up the squares and have a fascinating blanket. :sm24:


Well, I had 3 partial balls of yarn from another dishcloth design. The left-overs made up into these 2 dishcloths. That is one of the reasons I changed colours about. It is lots less work to use only one colour. But I learned a valuable technique for my trouble. Colour changes are not a requirement in this pattern.

I still am looking forward to that blanket you are making these squares for!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

jberg said:


> So the family this year gets dishcloths for Christmas! Thanks for the link. Great looking dishcloths. Hope mine come out as well. Thanks much and Happy Needling. jberg


One daughter loves these dishcloths (with lots of mesh). She has a birthday this month. She is also waiting on a hat. 
The other daughter does not care for the dishcloths, but she loves socks! They both love socks. So I'll have to leave the dishcloth pattern for a bit.

Our Helping Hands group is doing a special gift package to the Crisis Pregnancy Center for Christmas. Part of the reason for changing up this pattern was to knit baby blankets in all sizes. This will work.

AND, the family may get dishcloths for Christmas!!!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks so much...can't wait to try it.


Me too - thanks..will cast on tonight!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, my gosh, these are just so cute! Thanks for sharing and they will be next on my list of projects!


----------



## Nancy Knits (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you, I will give this a go!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

This is a really pretty variation. Thanks.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh how nice the basic cloth looks after it has been in your capable hands. Thank you so much :sm01:


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice change, thank you for posting.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm lost, as usual. Have not had a chance to play with this yet, but can you make blankets from this pattern by just keep increasing?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

love it


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

homesweethome said:


> I'm lost, as usual. Have not had a chance to play with this yet, but can you make blankets from this pattern by just keep increasing?


You could...but the number of center eyelets would have to be adjusted as well. All three (original and 2 variations) have 55 stitches at the widest. I've worked Grandmother's Favorite Dishcloth (attached PDF below). As there isn't an original author listed...just who worked it up...I don't think there will be a huge fuss over my posting a PDF.

I had a 2 row crocheted border on my effort...it ended up as a slanted rectangle. I got the blanket worked up...and I don't fuss over using up pink as it gets that color out (I like darker shades). Infants don't choose as much as we, the crochet/knitters, do (unless they're almost 2-5 years old).


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Great Cloths! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

homesweethome said:


> I'm lost, as usual. Have not had a chance to play with this yet, but can you make blankets from this pattern by just keep increasing?


I'm going to do that. Ann Neal on this forum has done that with the original pattern. So you can also, I'm sure.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for your variation 2.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I will add this to the rest!


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your version.


----------



## Hamas (Feb 7, 2014)

I got as far as 41 sts. And am stuck on how to do increases and garter square. Can anyone help please!!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Hamas said:


> I got as far as 41 sts. And am stuck on how to do increases and garter square. Can anyone help please!!


Help is on the way in a PM.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Very nice, thank you.


----------



## Roussine (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your pattern. They are very nice.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

it is beautiful great for Christmas gift...


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you for the pattern. I can never have enough dishcloths for my relatives.


----------



## Roussine (Mar 19, 2016)

I love them too, nice colors. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for all your kind comments. Hope you enjoy your day, and have lots of time to knit or crochet!


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks so much for the pattern. I love the design. Just enough different to be interesting (and still not hard).


----------



## mmonohon (Jul 9, 2016)

They look great


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

By mistake I posted the expanded version of the last half of Variation2 of the Eloomamator pattern at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-415279-6.html

Some people have had questions about the decrease portion of both pattern variations. I think the expansion to row-by-row will help.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

To help everyone to enjoy this pattern more, I'll submit this row-by-row of the

VARIATION 2 OF THE ELOOMANATOR DIAGONAL KNIT DISHCLOTH

Materials: 50g cotton knitting worsted weight yarn
5mm knitting needles

Gauge: not real important, but 4.5 stitches per inch is fine

SKP= slip one stitch, knit one stitch, pass slipped stitch over.

CO 4 stitches.
1: Knit

2: K2, yo, knit to the end.
Repeat this row until there are 23sts. on your needle.

3: K2, yo, k9, (yo, SKP), k10. (24sts)
4: K2, yo, knit to the end.

5: K2, yo, K9, (yo, SKP)x2, k10.
6: K2, yo, knit to the end

7: K2, yo, k9, (yo, SKP)x3, k10.
8: K2, yo, knit to the end.

9: K2, yo, k9, (yo, SKP)x4, k10. (30sts)
10: K2, yo, knit to the end.

11: K2, yo, k9, (yo, SKP)x5, k10.
12: K2, yo, knit to the end.

13: K2, yo, k9, (yo, SKP)x6, k10.
14: K2, yo, knit to the end.

15: K2, yo, k9, (yo, SKP)x7, k10.
16: K2, yo, knit to the end.

17: K2, yo, k9, (yo, SKP)x8, k10.
18: K2, yo, knit to the end. (39sts)

19: K2, yo, k9, (yo, SKP)x4, k2, (yo, SKP)x4, k10. (40sts)
20: K2, yo, knit to the end.

21: K2, yo, k9, (yo, SKP)x4, k4, (yo, SKP)x4, k10.
22: K2, yo, knit to the end

23: K2, yo, k9, (yo, SKP)x4, k6, (yo, SKP)x4, k10.
24: K2, yo, knit to the end.

25: K2, yo, k9, (yo, SKP)x4, k8, (yo, SKP)x4, k10. (46sts)
26: K2, yo, knit to the end.

27: K2, yo, k9, (yo, SKP)x4, k10, (yo, SKP)x4, k10.
28: K2, yo, knit to the end.

29: K2, yo, k9, (yo, SKP)x4, k12, (yo, SKP)x4, k10.
30: K2, yo, knit to the end.

31: K2, yo, k9, (yo, SKP)x4, k14, (yo, SKP)x4, k10.
32: K2, yo, knit to the end

33: K2, yo, k9, (yo, SKP)x4, k16, (yo, SKP)x4, k10.
34: K2, yo, knit to the end. (55sts)

35: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x4, k14, (yo, SKP)x4, k12.
36: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end. (53sts)

37: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x4, k12, (yo, SKP)x4, k12.
38: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

39: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x4, k10, (yo, SKP)x4, k12.
40: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

41: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x4, k8, (yo, SKP)x4, k12. (48sts)
42: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

43: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x4, k6, (yo, SKP)x4, k12.
44: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

45: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x4, k4, (yo, SKP)x4, k12. 
46: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

47: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x4, k2, (yo, SKP)x4, k12. (42sts)
48: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

49: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x8, k12.
50: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

51: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x7, k12.
52: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

53: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x6, k12.
54: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

55: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x5, k12. (34sts)
56: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

57: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x4, k12.
58: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

59: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x3, k12. (30sts)
60: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

61: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x2, k12.
62: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

63: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP), k12. (26sts)
64: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

65: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.
repeat this last row until 4 stitches remain.
BO.


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

Did your last post and loved it. This is nifty - because I can do it without much thought - while watching the Olympics! Thanks so much - the pattern is lovely!


----------



## SnowMoon67 (Jul 23, 2016)

Thankyou, Bookmarked to try.

Your samples are very pretty. My daughters always get new dishcloths with their Christmas gifts too, so these will be lovely.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I put 4 new dishcloths in my daughter's birthday gift. She loved all the variations, and left none of them behind. My oldest doesn't care for the hand knit dishcloths, so she does not get any. I've had no problem getting rid of these, so will be knitting more of them. Hope you enjoy this pattern. Looking forward to seeing what you make.


----------



## Roussine (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, they are beautiful.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## jfurlong (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you very much for the pattern can't wait to try it will try it real soon as just had eye surgery and will take a little longer to knit .
Thanks again 
Jan


----------



## silverilocks (Dec 31, 2013)

I am pretty much still a beginner who has not picked up my needles in quite some time. due to a family medical crisis. This looks like the perfect project to jump back in with. Thank you for sharing it.

Near the end of the first half the pattern says to increase 2 stitches on every RS. Does that mean a double increase or 2 single increases?


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

silverilocks said:


> I am pretty much still a beginner who has not picked up my needles in quite some time. due to a family medical crisis. This looks like the perfect project to jump back in with. Thank you for sharing it.
> 
> Near the end of the first half the pattern says to increase 2 stitches on every RS. Does that mean a double increase or 2 single increases?


2 single increases


----------



## silverilocks (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you, PaKnitter, much appreciated.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

I love these dishcloths - thanks for the patterns!


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

This probably be my favorite pattern.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

deexer said:


> This probably be my favorite pattern.


Thanks. I'm glad you enjoy it. My daughter continues to use hers. I'll have to make one for me soon.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you ☺


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I like the picot trim effect on the edges. Very nice.


----------



## Vali's Granny (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. It is lovely - can't wait to make a few :sm02:


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Neat


----------

